# Without further ado.....



## KiraKat23 (Nov 10, 2014)

...meet my crew of fuzzies

Thor God of toilet paper 



My Vin girl 



Pepper the sleek



and last but certainly not least Ginger the scaredy cat


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

They are beautiful! I love the toilet paper photo!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lol, Thor! How cute. They are all beautiful. Pepper looks like she is wearing eye liner, very pretty eyes. My feral cat Arwen has the same coat as your Ginger. I can't tell if Vin is all black, or gray and white too? Very interesting and beautiful, all of them.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

They really are beautiful, all of them.  The pic of Thor is too funny! Ginger has such a sweet, expressive little face.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Thor looks so satisfied after winning the battle with the toilet paper!
Thor, Vin, Pepper and Ginger are a Beautiful bunch!!


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

so sweet Pepper could be on a calendar!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

They are all SO adorable! I cracked up at the Thor picture. I must say though, Ginger is my favorite... she has the cutest, chubbiest, most expressive little face! Ah! What a doll baby  Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, I love Ginger's face too. But then Pepper's face is cute also. And black kitties are so~ very shiny and sleek, and Thor! Lol. He's saying, "What? I'm innocent here, I just woke up from my nap to see this white stuff all around me, I promise!" Who can stay mad at him with that look?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, sweet little guys!


----------



## KiraKat23 (Nov 10, 2014)

Awe thanks for all the nice comments. I find them pretty lovely myself. 

To clarify Vin is black all over with a white patch on her chest and random strands of white hair on the rest of the body. You have to be closer up to see them though. I had the flash on when I took the picture so I think that may be why she looks a bit more gray. 

I'm really glad you all enjoyed the toilet paper picture. Its not his best but I couldn't resist. It just shows that innocent cat look that they all seem to be experts on. I also think Pepper's picture gives that same impression as she was sitting on the kitchen table when I snapped it. She was promptly shooed off after I took it though. 

As for Ginger, she really is a love. She just makes me want to pick her up and cuddle her. Unfortunately she is mostly only affectionate to my boyfriend. He is her person. She gets spooked by most people but I've been working hard to make her feel easy around me. It's paid off and we're are pretty good now. Thankfully

So when I first posted this thread I was so excited about the pictures I didn't really say anything about the cats themselves. I will add a few quick facts about them now.

Thor is about 2 years old. We got him last year on December 26 at the same time we got Vin. He is playful, clumsy, affectionate, very chatty, has a very audible and ready purr, photogenic (in my opinion), and the center of everyone's attention. He seems to like my attention especially. 

Vin is pretty much quiet except when she chirrups at us. It's darn cute. She isn't really bossy about getting affection, but she does enjoy it. She has been known to follow us around and lately she's taken to jumping up on Thor's scratching post platform to tell us she wants pets. She is also about two years old...possibly three.

Neither of them are lap cats though which is a bit sad but oh well.

Pepper and Ginger both belong to my boyfriend and don't live with me but I claim them because I spend a good portion of my time over there. I've helped take care of them and I think they like me alright. 

Pepper is an athletic, energetic, medium vocal, sassy, supermodel cat. She's the oldest at maybe five years but probably the most energetic. Very playful and if you're sitting in her favorite chair she'll likely jump in your lap whether your a stranger or not.

As I've said Ginger is a scaredy cat, but she enjoys cuddles with her person, playing with her ball track toy, laser pointer, and other assorted toys. I love playing with her and laser because she talks to it. Hard to explain the noise but it's very cute. Also she meows very loudly if she is somewhere and wants to know where my boyfriend is. If he's upstairs and we hear her the shout of "Ginger he's up here" is let out. She's definitely funny. 

And now because I love pictures, here's a more clear one of Thor.


----------



## KimV (Nov 11, 2014)

LOL they have such unique personalities and they are all photogenic! How adorable!!


----------



## KiraKat23 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks KimV. Whoever says cats are boring probably doesn't know many of them.


----------

